# Mouthguards



## B1enji (Feb 23, 2011)

At the moment I've got a powerguard stealth that is top and bottom fitting but its really uncomfortable (I think its because I have weird shaped teeth)

Is there an actual semi-comfy guard I can get for my weird teeth?


----------



## Expertly_Blended (Oct 27, 2009)

If you have 'weird shaped teeth' the dentists probably the best bet, its abit pricey but its cheaper than getting new teeth lol But maybe try remoulding them first? Its worth a shot and your only going to chuck them anyway


----------



## Mandirigma (Oct 8, 2009)

Customised mouth guard.

OPRO Mouthguards -- The World's Favourite Mouthguard

/thread

(seriously)

I have one and I cannot recommend it enough for any person who is in a sport where you need it.


----------



## TheIceman5 (Jan 13, 2009)

Boil and bite? It basically moulds to the shape of your mouth/teeth.


----------



## MgMax (Dec 26, 2009)

Mandirigma said:


> Customised mouth guard.
> 
> OPRO Mouthguards -- The World's Favourite Mouthguard
> 
> ...


This, got mine from OPRO and they are ****ing brilliant. give it a try mate.


----------



## B1enji (Feb 23, 2011)

Yeah I've mouled it, just everytime I put it back after moulding it next time I put it in its really uncomfortable. I'll have to give that custom site a try.


----------



## Tribulus (Jan 18, 2011)

Defo get an OPRO custom mate, they fit perfectly. I never got on with the boil and bite mouthguards


----------



## radicalfightshop (Aug 1, 2010)

If its dual tray you want, we sell a lot of the Jaco ones, hear lots of good feedback about them. They are boil and bite.

Opros are good but not sure they do a dual tray custom guard from what I have seen I think its single tray?


----------



## photographymatt (Dec 2, 2009)

Im only recently able to use my mouthguard without gagging randomly, wear it when your working out at the gym or on a run, or even just hanging out around the house. I reccomend the opro brand too, reasonable price and does the job. The custom ones you get made from a mould of your mouth are great but cost much more.


----------



## rsp84 (Dec 9, 2008)

I had a top n bottom boil n bite. In a fight i took two knees to the chin, my guard stayed on the bottom row of teeth, and with both knees, proceeded to smash my front two top teeth half way loose. Needless to say, you gotta keep your mouth constantly closed if you want to aviod that senerio.

Also had a dentist custom one, fit perfectly, but i found they didnt mould the imprints of my lower teeth into the underside of the shield which resulted in it feelin like it could slide (ie my jaw would slide easily if hooked sideways). My long time shield was a Â£2 boil n bite, and served quite well.


----------



## Robson (Mar 7, 2012)

B1enji said:


> At the moment I've got a powerguard stealth that is top and bottom fitting but its really uncomfortable (I think its because I have weird shaped teeth)
> 
> Is there an actual semi-comfy guard I can get for my weird teeth?


I had the same problem, boil and bites were just so uncomfortable. I ended up buying a Piranha Guard - best purchase I've made this year. So comfortable, fits 'like a glove'. I designed my own too so it was nice to have my own colours and name along the front. Would definately recommend... best mouthguard I have ever used!


----------

